# mascara fotosensible para soldar



## tatajara (Jul 30, 2015)

Buenas gente, anduve desaparecido pero acá estamos jaja
No sé si será el lugar indicado pero les comento que hace ya rato compre una de estas mascaras fotosensibles para soldar con eléctrica o mig-mag y después de un tiempo de uso en el punto más claro a la vista es oscura o sea que se ve menos que antes. Ahora mi pregunta alguno reparo o conoce el circuito que trae, alguna idea antes de meterle manos
La visibilidad se ajusta por medio de un potenciómetro, será este el problema??
Saludos tatajara


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2015)

Cambiaste la pila ?


----------



## tatajara (Jul 30, 2015)

seeee dosme jajaja la mascara funciona pero al regular la sencivilidad al punto mas bajo no queda como funcionava antes osea que es mas oscura de lo normal



Estuve averiguando un poco y hay posibilidades de que sea el potenciómetro que regula la sensibilidad pero me quedan mis serias dudas


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 1, 2015)

puedes abrir y medir con el multimetro el potenciometro y asi te sacas la duda.

otra opcion es que si la bateria esta baja se vera mas obscura

la mascara supongo que funciona como una LCD es decir 2 micas polaroid y un cristal que contiene el liquido , cuando se polariza el liquido el cristal se hace claro , lo contrario a una LCD


----------

